# There's a new "national" on the horizon with killer pricing!



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

Dear Vendor,

You may have received some emails from us recently and asked, who is Amica Solutions?

We are a new national property services company with clients from multiple industries that need work performed on a one time and recurring basis and we have new clients rolling out now. We need to expand our vendor network in all states to accommodate the work and we want you to join our vendor network.

Our vision and mission is clear: "A Quality Vendor, On ANY doorstep, Within 72 Hours of Assignment".

In order to accomplish this goal we are asking you to consider signing up with us. It's as easy as 1, 2, 3

1. Say YES!

2. Send us a Copy of your General Liability Policy & a Copy of your W-9

3. Send us a list of all States, Counties, and Zip Codes you cover

That's it! 

We are easy to work with, have a great new website that makes uploading orders easy from the office or at the site and pay via direct deposit.

And because we know you'll ask, we've attached a sample price sheet which is always subject to changes, additions, etc.

Join our Vendor Network Today!

Amica Solutions



How many $25 recuts are you going to do in a day to max that volume pay? $30 dollar REO refresh and $45 dry wints? I can't sign up quick enough and I am ready to churn out those orders in 72 hours!


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

HAHAHAHA thanks for the heads up mike this really does sound as easy as
1 2 3 ......

1- SAY NO
2- DONT WAIST YOUR TIME
3- DONT GO BROKE


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Regional prices from a Nat? Why would anyone bother? All that paperwork, plus bidding, plus accountability for Regional pricing? Are you insane?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

This is an Altisource price sheet. This company is not a national.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

JenkinsHB said:


> This is an Altisource price sheet. This company is not a national.


We have seen same pricing from many places. Just no


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

All Island Handy said:


> HAHAHAHA thanks for the heads up mike this really does sound as easy as
> 1 2 3 ......
> 
> 1- SAY NO
> ...


waste not waist buddy. lol


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> waste not waist buddy. lol


OH, now it makes sense! Thanks US


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> OH, now it makes sense! Thanks US


Grammar Nazis are so helpful...:wink:


----------



## HaulinIt (Aug 15, 2015)

Better raise the pricing or you will be doing the work yourself


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL. that good pricing?


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

Lmao 20 cyd for debri removals omg I just hit the floor that's the lowest price I've ever seen ..yes they will be doing all the work themselves


----------

